#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 樂園高爪有夠多@__@

## 墨鬼

發現在樂園裡隨便逛會隨便撞到高爪呢=="

不知道有沒有獸想過

其實樂園的大家可以合刊出書??(搖尾搖尾)

感覺上會賺很多(欸)

讓人類知道咱們的存在不知道是好事還是壞事吶?

搞不好可以救助若是人類?(創世基金會什麼的?)

或是讓高層們匯款之類的??


好啦雖說我也知道事情當然不可能那麼簡單就處理好

其實就只是覺得這麼多的高爪隱身於此

不出頭天有點可惜這樣而已的啦(抓抓)  :jcdragon-xp:  

不知道各位怎麼想的?

----------


## fwiflof

其實已經有上市的吧，不知哪場有獸攤喔
我知道的就十二嵐，BB不知道還有沒有
內部銷售似乎不少.......我也不知道
不過在書店撞見獸刊？讚啦(喂

----------


## 咖啡

把獸文化推廣出去讓更多人接受並非壞事
但需要考慮現實層面問題
就是銷售製作印刷排版之類的

但若有心辦成
我必大力支持

但首要條件是大家要有向心力才行吧?
一起切磋一起進步
而非批評婊人
然後把整個繪畫素質帶上來

相信會有這麼一天(笑

----------


## 擇擇

聽說之前有更多強到不像話的神爪呢...但現在都不見了  :Crying or Very sad:  
真希望還能遇到那些之前的強爪，有些互動呢...!


一起合刊出書倒是個不錯而且新鮮的點子～
不過可能還會需要湊更多畫家呢（一堆之前高爪消失了ＱＱ）
所以大家多加油進步，新爪也多多練習
相信一起出書的點子不會只是空談啊！

----------


## 死亡黑翼喵喵

喵覺得這個想法很棒喵  :jcdragon-want:  
可以一起畫圖出書讓人類知道我們喵~~!!如果搭配小說會不會更棒喵?
以前的高爪喵?喵剛來不久~還不知道有哪些很厲害的獸><
喵好想知道他們~~哪天他們出書的話喵就能第一個去買了喵嘿嘿!!

----------


## 哈凱

這是一個很不錯的主意呢~
讓大家知道我們的存在~
不過咖啡說的對
一想到這些問題再加上金費
就很頭痛啊~

----------


## 月光牙狼

就像阿五說的

其實真的有再賣的喔WW"

有些會員會在狼版放出消息WW"

不過通常他們應該都會在同人展的時候出來販售

同人展之後開通販這樣(疑??

不過真的要合刊的畫

問題也像是咖啡說的

印刷之類的費用也不是說相當便宜呢......

不過狼版友合力召集製作月曆跟衣服之類的在狼版販售倒是真的就是了

小狼我都有買喔(鼻氣(被打

不過小狼我相信還又有這麻一天的WW

----------


## 墨鬼

>>阿五五
哇~原來有獸攤!?
逛了幾次同人場都有發現一點點蛛絲馬跡但是都沒注意(敲)
十二嵐??好好好~我以後會去搜的!>W<

>>咖啡啡~
這個問題的確是有點麻煩="=
不過以前跟同學做過班刊
似乎沒有很貴?(不過品質不是上好就是了←委婉說法(掩面)
感覺上狼版(這樣叫?)很團結吶~

>>擇擇
對啊我之前在爬文的時候也找到好多美圖!!!!(熱血熱血!!)
不過真的最近都不太出沒了呢(抓頭)
大家一起努力的話一定可以的吧!!
拜託拜託~我們是狼欸! (傲笑)

>>喵喵
唔...以前的動漫社社刊就是圖+短篇漫畫+小說的性質呢
頗讓狼賞心悅目的(笑)
如果能搞定金費什麼的就沒問題了吧?
啊對了!喵請順便幫我搶一本頭香!!>w< (欸你(重棍)

>>哈哈哈凱
唉~大家都注意到這個問題了呢="=
(原本還想說到時候再去請管理者來煩)
哈哈開玩笑的 管理者別刪我啊啊啊(冷汗)
經費問題....不知道募款行不行(喂浪費社會資源)
不然去投稿出版商?叫他們花錢來買我們的稿
搞不好還能賺一筆??? :jcdragon-drool:  
這樣就能讓大家隨心所欲的出周邊了耶~~
然後接下來是開公司(你想遠了)

>>牙牙
唔??開通販是...?
嗚嗚嗚嗚牙牙你都有買??>__<
好羨慕好羨慕好羨慕!!(瘋狂搖尾)
好想穿著狼版(發現這樣叫很好聽)出的衣服去同人場搭訕(喂)



總之總之讓我們朝著美好的夕陽前進吧!!
(好無能的結尾)"

----------

